# Time for mouse guards?



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes--the first frost and night temps in the 40s like you said. I have a little more time here in Alabama but the time is near!


----------



## jhs494 (May 6, 2009)

I flipped mine closed about a week ago. I didn't want to take any chances this year. I found too many small nuts and seeds on the screen bottom boards last Spring. I made mouse guards that flip over out of the way and when i want to use them i just flip them in place and tighten a screw.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Putting mine on this weekend frank.


----------



## LanduytG (Aug 29, 2013)

What size hole should they be? Is 1/2" hardware cloth small enough?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

That is what I use.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

LanduytG said:


> What size hole should they be? Is 1/2" hardware cloth small enough?


Greg, I used 1/2" hardware cloth last year and did not have any mice but I have heard that a mouse can get through that if they really want to. I'd like to find some 3/8".


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> That is what I use.


Gotta love the local advise! However, when I clicked the link it took me to your fb page but I didn't see any pics of mouse guards.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Mouse Guard! haha


----------



## LanduytG (Aug 29, 2013)

frankthomas said:


> Greg, I used 1/2" hardware cloth last year and did not have any mice but I have heard that a mouse can get through that if they really want to. I'd like to find some 3/8".



Have not seen 3/8" locally. I have a bunch of 1/2" so I'll try it.


----------



## dbmorris (Oct 15, 2013)

Here is my guard, put it on this last weekend just to be sure. Happen to see a yellow jacket come and go like he lived there. WIll have to check that out tonight (this is via my bee cam by the way so excuse the quality, I call it my bee movie). And before someone ask, yes they are level, the video makes it look like the other is crooked but its not. Its chilly out and overcast so the bees are just waking up in the video.


----------



## LanduytG (Aug 29, 2013)

dbmorris said:


> Here is my guard, put it on this last weekend just to be sure. Happen to see a yellow jacket come and go like he lived there. WIll have to check that out tonight (this is via my bee cam by the way so excuse the quality, I call it my bee movie). And before someone ask, yes they are level, the video makes it look like the other is crooked but its not. Its chilly out and overcast so the bees are just waking up in the video.


I'm curious about your bee cam. Is it wireless and if so how far away from the wifi?


----------



## dbmorris (Oct 15, 2013)

Its a Netgear Vuezone camera, http://www.vuezone.com/ It doesn't use WiFi tho, you plug the base into your router and it communicates with the cameras, more secure. The unit here is about 200 ft from the base and its just about at the limit. Completely wireless so you can stick them anywhere, batteries last about 6 months or so outside depending on usage of course. This one is in a waterproof case they sell. Has motion detection to detect and record the bigger critters.


----------



## LanduytG (Aug 29, 2013)

dbmorris said:


> Its a Netgear Vuezone camera, http://www.vuezone.com/ It doesn't use WiFi tho, you plug the base into your router and it communicates with the cameras, more secure. The unit here is about 200 ft from the base and its just about at the limit. Completely wireless so you can stick them anywhere, batteries last about 6 months or so outside depending on usage of course. This one is in a waterproof case they sell. Has motion detection to detect and record the bigger critters.


Thanks, will be looking into this. I have wanted a camera all summer but power was and issue. I was going to use a deep cycle battery with a voltage regulator and a solar panel, but I think this will be the ticket.reg
G


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

frankthomas said:


> Gotta love the local advise! However, when I clicked the link it took me to your fb page but I didn't see any pics of mouse guards.


I haven't installed them yet. THIS weekend. lol But, just for you Frank, I grabbed one and took a pic. lol
It's now on my FB page. Can't load it up here for some reason.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Ross. For some reason I thought you posted a pic in the first post but it was just your fb page. That's a nice easy effective mouse guard. And I already have that same hw cloth.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

LanduytG said:


> What size hole should they be? Is 1/2" hardware cloth small enough?
> 
> Thanks
> Greg


I put mine on today, I used the Michael Palmer method of bending a 4 inch piece of 1/2 inch hardware cloth. A picture of his method can be found in a search. I have not figured out how to post a link to the thread or I would.


----------



## carnme (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

carnme said:


> View attachment 14041


That is the picture. How did you do it?


----------



## carnme (Apr 6, 2012)

Clicked reply.

Click the picture with a tree in the reply window.

Browse to location picture is located.

Click upload.

Click post reply.


----------

